# Top Fin® 5.5 Gallon Aquarium Starter KIt?



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm looking at upgrading from a 2.5 gallon. I really want to get a 10 gallon but my parents definitely won't allow that....so I'm hoping to get them to agree to a larger tank for my boy (and also so they it will be "fine" if they do only one wc per week next year when I'm in college)

Now that I'm done babbling...sorry if it's a little long or confusing or unimportant haha...

I was just wondering if anyone has or has had this tank and if they would recommend it?? 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461&lmdn=Fish+Sale&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

(I really hope the link works!)


----------



## kelskels12 (May 22, 2013)

That's exactly what my boy lives in! I've had it set up for about 2 years now and have really enjoyed it. The only downside to the package is the filter that came with it--it was way too powerful, I use it now in my 10 gallon. I can't find the filter that I bought to replace it online  I also eventually had to replace the hood because I broke the light fixture when cleaning out the tank. Overall it's a pretty good deal though, and I love mine!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sweet! Now hopefully I can convince my parents to let me get it..... Haha


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I have just the tank and the light. I really only like Fluval filters and I can baffle the outflow easier if my fish doesn't like it. But then again, I actually have the size 10-20 gal filter, so the flow is stronger. Either way, it's a great tank.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome! More reassuring comments  thanks for the replies!


----------



## Tauriel (Feb 10, 2014)

I have this tank too. I agree about the filter- it's pretty strong, but I've got some extra sponges stuffed in there, plus a water bottle baffle, and it never causes my boy any trouble unless I let the water level get too low. I also switched the light bulb to a fluorescent one because the incandescent one that came with it tended to cause too great a water temperature fluctuation.

Other than that, I think it's a nice, serviceable tank, it's a good size for my desk, and my boy enjoys zooming around in it.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know how you feel about convincing parents. Right now I'm trying to convince them to let me get a 10 gallon to divide between boys or make a sorority. I've done all he reaserch


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> I know how you feel about convincing parents. Right now I'm trying to convince them to let me get a 10 gallon to divide between boys or make a sorority. I've done all he reaserch


Why do they have to be so darn hard to convince?! Especially when it will be easier to maintain a larger tank!....they just don't get it!.. Silly parents haha


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Tauriel! (Sorry for the double post...still haven't figured it out)


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I have that one as well. I did switch the hob that it came with for a sponge filter, also I use a glass versa top with fluorescent light strips for my plants. I like the tank just fine


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oooo I love it! I really hope I can convince my parents because I'm really liking the idea of haing it!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I hate convincing parents. My teacher told me that he had to get rid of his 55 and that I could have it because he knew I had fish. I asked my parents, measured it out in my room, then they said "What about food and fish and everything?" They did not know that the tank was 100 percent setup, fish and stand included. Sometimes I think getting a horse would be easier!


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I stay away from topfin, the two last one I bought were so cheap, one of them was cracked and the other cracked 3 months after I bought it... (and I'm very gentle and careful with my tanks...)


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Joey Fish said:


> I hate convincing parents. My teacher told me that he had to get rid of his 55 and that I could have it because he knew I had fish. I asked my parents, measured it out in my room, then they said "What about food and fish and everything?" They did not know that the tank was 100 percent setup, fish and stand included. Sometimes I think getting a horse would be easier!


Wow! A 55??? That's awesome! Haha but of course parents had to get in the way...*sigh* haha I definitely agree that getting a horse would probably be easier!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

LurkerMom said:


> I stay away from topfin, the two last one I bought were so cheap, one of them was cracked and the other cracked 3 months after I bought it... (and I'm very gentle and careful with my tanks...)


...dang! I might have to rethink this then...what brand do you have/recommend? (Thanks for the reply btw!  )


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

depend of the price range honestly. I'm a sucker for everything Fluval ($$), but the others from Hagen (Marina is cheaper) I never had a problem either so far.

I also had a friend who bought some marineland tanks that held up for years 

there's also the good ol Kijiji or craiglist  TONES of tank and sometime you can get a good deal if your not scared of using elbow grease to clean them 

but it really depend what you want to do with them, if you want to go planted or not it might be better to buy a empty tank and get the rest later (filters, heaters and what not)


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have two of those tanks and they're wonderful. One I've had for three years, the other for almost one year now. I agree the filter is a bit strong and it wears out quickly, but I prefer Aqueon Quietflow filters anyway, so that's what I have replaced mine with. Also, I don't care for the light that comes with the kit, but it's easy enough to buy a new bulb. I recommend it!

Lurkermom - I think you may have just had a bad experience, unfortunately. I know a lot of people who have these tanks and they've held up great!

Just cause I'm proud of them... these are how my two 5.5 gallons are decorated.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

LurkerMom said:


> depend of the price range honestly. I'm a sucker for everything Fluval ($$), but the others from Hagen (Marina is cheaper) I never had a problem either so far.
> 
> I also had a friend who bought some marineland tanks that held up for years
> 
> ...


Aright thanks! I'll look at some of those tanks and see if I can find one. I wasn't planning on doing a planted tank (right now anyway ) because I'm leaving next year for college and my parents would have to take care of them and....don't tell them this but.....I don't fully trust them  hahaha


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Seki said:


> I have two of those tanks and they're wonderful. One I've had for three years, the other for almost one year now. I agree the filter is a bit strong and it wears out quickly, but I prefer Aqueon Quietflow filters anyway, so that's what I have replaced mine with. Also, I don't care for the light that comes with the kit, but it's easy enough to buy a new bulb. I recommend it!
> 
> Lurkermom - I think you may have just had a bad experience, unfortunately. I know a lot of people who have these tanks and they've held up great!
> 
> Just cause I'm proud of them... these are how my two 5.5 gallons are decorated.


I love your tanks Seki! Hmm...I think if I can convince my parents i might try the top fin and if it's a bad one I'll return it and try another brand


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a great tank! Haha, my mom usually depends on her mood. When she's in an 'okay' mood, she'll be like 'It's your money you can buy whatever you want, just take care of it.' Then when she's in an awful mood she's like 'nO MORE FISH EVER JUST NO' xD


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Looks like a great tank! Haha, my mom usually depends on her mood. When she's in an 'okay' mood, she'll be like 'It's your money you can buy whatever you want, just take care of it.' Then when she's in an awful mood she's like 'nO MORE FISH EVER JUST NO' xD


Hmmm I'm gonna have to try that then!  I could easily buy the tank myself too which would hopefully add some leverage!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I practically have to write a speech when I ask my mom anything about getting another tank. Just in case you ever need to, always think of what they will say so that you have a premade answer, it helps a ton in persuading them. It is hard though because they do not understand the whole "there is always room for just one more tank" idea. Good luck on the tanks mercedes


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

mercedesbenz25 said:


> Hmmm I'm gonna have to try that then!  I could easily buy the tank myself too which would hopefully add some leverage!


Also it's not going to affect your parents life one way or another so it's unfair to say no to you xD


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys! I will definitely be using them to get prepared to ask them!


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

I have both this tank and Top Fin's 10 gallon tank. I've have the 5.5 gallon since September 2013, and my betta fish lives in it. I've had the 10 gallon since March 2003, and my tetras live in it. I haven't had any trouble with either tank. The filter seems to be about the same between the two tanks, so it is a bit strong in the 5.5 gallon (though Derick doesn't notice his filter).

I had a super easy time convincing my parents to let me get the second tank. My mom misunderstood me and believed I was asking her if I could get a snake. As soon as she realized I wanted a fish, she quickly agreed because she was just so glad I didn't want a snake.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I have this tank, this is actually my first fish tank I've ever had (unless you consider a plastic 1 gallon I had my betta in first.) I agree with everyone else, the filter is too strong, I just used the water bottle baffle and its good now.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm gonna gather all of these comments for my plan of attack to ask ....whenever that may be lol


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

If your parents are like mine, they'll give in in a couple of days lol


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

If you know what a thesis statement is, one helps as well.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

shyanne said:


> If your parents are like mine, they'll give in in a couple of days lol


I sure hope they will! 



Joey Fish said:


> If you know what a thesis statement is, one helps as well.


Oooo that's another great idea! Going on the list! Lol


----------

